
Travelling together alone: mobility and potential exposure to diversity - okket
https://dspace.library.uu.nl/handle/1874/347928
======
Aaargh20318
This whole research is based on the following, from the introduction:

> The quantity and quality of our social relations correlates not only with
> our happiness but also with our physical health. New insights from
> lifelogging research suggest that people who are more socially connected to
> family, to friends, to communities are happier, healthier and live longer

I wonder how universal this correlation is. From my personal experience, this
doesn't apply to me at all. I feel much happier and healthier if I have as few
social relations as possible.

------
bryanph_
You can skip to 6.1 to read the (kind of obvious) conclusions.

------
larkeith
Original link appears to be dead, article can be found at
[https://dspace.library.uu.nl/handle/1874/347928](https://dspace.library.uu.nl/handle/1874/347928)

~~~
sctb
Thanks! It's working for me at present. Are others still unable to access it?
We can update the link if so.

~~~
erikcs
I'm unable to access the posted link, the one above does work however.

~~~
sctb
OK, we've updated the submission link from
[http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/23800127.2017.12...](http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/23800127.2017.1283122).

